# WINE LABELING HOLDER



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone besides me get their labels on crooked??? 

I seem to always get some on crooked, can straiten them out if you catch them right away....And, sometimes I haven't even been drinking....

Saw this holder in the last issue of Wine Makers Magazine....It's so simple...wonder if it would help???














I think I could even build this...and if it doesn't work can use it for kindling to start the fire...


----------



## smurfe (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't know if it is just my machine, but all I see are the blank boxes with little red "x" in them.


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2007)

Geez...I hate that!!! Don't know what to try...will make sure the image had the right format...


----------



## Joanie (Jan 13, 2007)

Hehe I don't even see the little red x's! =)

I did see that in the mag, NW and loved it too! I think it will make a good project I can do too. I already have the rubbery stuff--I bought some to put under my foot pedal for my sewing machine. It likes to slide across my hardwood floors and It's hard to chase! =) 

I don't usually have a problem with putting labels on tho. I've been using one of those rubber-backed mouse pads with the rubber side up. I lay the bottle on it and push the neck end up until it hits my toaster (hehe) and that secures it in place. If I get one a bit crooked, I'm able to peel off the repositionable labels easily.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2007)

Joan said:


> Hehe I don't even see the little red x's! =)I did see that in the mag, NW and loved it too! I think it will make a good project I can do too. I already have the rubbery stuff--I bought some to put under my foot pedal for my sewing machine. It likes to slide across my hardwood floors and It's hard to chase! =) I don't usually have a problem with putting labels on tho. I've been using one of those rubber-backed mouse pads with the rubber side up. I lay the bottle on it and push the neck end up until it hits my toaster (hehe) and that secures it in place. If I get one a bit crooked, I'm able to peel off the repositionable labels easily.



Joan...did the pictures show up on the Post through your computer???


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like PhotoBucket changed the properties of the photos from BMP to JPG...I think that is a good thing..











I hate those dreaded RED 'X's'</font>


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2007)

I see them in both posts!


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## masta (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Waldo (Jan 13, 2007)

If you use silver nails and put a magnet at the top of each runner and a piece of meterorite at the bottom of each runner it will age your wines wonderfully as you apply the labels to them. If you swap out positions with one magnet and one meterorite it will change a red wine to a white or vice versa


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## smurfe (Jan 13, 2007)

Is this article in this months issue? I haven't had a chance to read it yet and it actually came to me ON TIME! I guess I am so used to reading everything a month after everyone else I can't bring myself to read the magazine.



This is the first issue in 2 years that has arrived in my mailbox on time.


Smurfe


----------



## Fly boy (Jan 13, 2007)

Waldo said:


> If you use silver nails and put a magnet at the top of each runner and a piece of meterorite at the bottom of each runner it will age your wines wonderfully as you apply the labels to them. If you swap out positions with one magnet and one meterorite it will change a red wine to a white or vice versa




Isn't science great!









*Edited by: Fly boy *


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 13, 2007)

I tried this before when someoe suggested it. It didn't really help get the labels on straight, as much as it kept them placed at the same heigth on the bottle. Or maybe I drank to much wine at bottling which is why they were crooked...... I forgot.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 13, 2007)

Remember, though, that that meteorite must contain a high percentage of kryptonite to be effective.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 13, 2007)

Dang, I missed that part PeterZ which could possibly account for the reason my wine turned into prune juice. I was concerned that I had developed the dreaded "Currant Curse"*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## scotty (Jan 13, 2007)

Waldo said:


> If you use silver nails and put a magnet at the top of each runner and a piece of meterorite at the bottom of each runner it will age your wines wonderfully as you apply the labels to them. If you swap out positions with one magnet and one meterorite it will change a red wine to a white or vice versa




I have to take more notes


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2007)

Or maybe you guys just built iy crooked!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 14, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Dang, I missed that part PeterZ which could possibly account for the reason my wine turned into prune juice. I was concerned that I had developed the dreaded "Currant Curse"



So is this why you're such a regular guy, Waldo?





Yes, NW, I can see the pictures now!!

I want one of those bottle holder thingies!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2007)

Geez I lose my Internet connection for a day or two and look at what I miss. Such an Earth shattering discovery as reported by Waldo and confrimed by PeterZ(so you know it's gotta be true



).










That looks like a nifty bottle holder, but I fail to see how it aids in getting the label straight???


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2007)

Well you see, you take the earths gravitational pull and the silver
nails plus the meteorite and it just sucks the label right out of your
hand hand and the 3 forces align it with negative and positive pulls. I
dont know whatb you were thinking! Get with the show already!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 14, 2007)

You know Appleman ...if you have several glasses of wine you won't notice if you labels are on straight nor will you much care!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2007)

Joan said:


> You know Appleman ...if you have several glasses of wine you won't notice if you labels are on straight nor will you much care!




I've noticed that first hand Joan. I also find that if you have a few before putting them on, they seem to align themselves easier.



Of course if my labels looked as great as yours, I would want them perfectly straight!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 14, 2007)

Hehe Thank you, Appleman but I have come to a screaching halt on the Vignoles label! I can't finish it! I think I will post what I have and ask for help from everyone. I need it!


----------

